
Libraries Are Not a Crime - deathwarmedover
https://www.jurist.org/commentary/2020/08/brian-frye-libraries-not-a-crime/
======
uberman
There will be many here who see no ethical issue with this type of lending and
that is their prerogative. So, without debating the ethics of this type of
information sharing, it is clearly of the same type as old services like
Napster and The Pirate Bay. As such, authors don't object to libraries as the
article asserts, rather they object to what _they_ view as piracy.

From a creator's perspective you have a site that did not pay for a single
copy of your work, yet is willing to share our unlimited numbers of copies of
your work. Authors believe this is clearly not how a library functions but
rather exactly how piracy sites work.

